# Ethics in ND



## cflong (Feb 11, 2005)

I have read with interest many of the comments on this site. As stated in another post I along with 3 or 4 guys I go to church with, are hoping to come that way this fall to waterfowl and upland hunt.
One thing I have noticed are the thoughts concerning how to hunt as far as ethics go, Non-residents and a combo of those.
I work for the AGFC here in AR in education, teaching kids, much of the time about ethics, how to act, etc.
What do you consider ethical conduct? As a hopeful guest I would want to know.
Here in AR for example, we hunt flooded timber and shooting ducks "above the trees"(typically more than 10-15 yards high), I personally consider on the verge of being unethical. There are others tho that do this routinely. Setting up close to other hunters is also frowned upon, in the timber that is less than 200 yards away. As far as NR goes, a friend and I got into some ducks this year one day, and the next day there were 6 guys from TN in "our" hole. Even though it is public ground, we can leave our decoys out and a hole is usually considered claimed. We just invited those guys to hunt with us.
Ethics and the right way to hunt vary greatly - I was raised shooting ducks while they sat on the water after they lit. My grandpa had very little ammo growing up and tried to get as many as possible.
I hope to come to your state, but we want to conduct ourselves in a manner that we would be welcomed back.
We want to shoot ducks and geese just above the decoys and maybe a few pheasants or grouse.
It is not all about how many, though a full bag is great, it is about enjoying being out in God's great outdoors.
An older guy I hunt with used to always say - It is a privilege to go, an honor to take some game.

Thanks
Cflong


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well...politeness and ethics are similar here....but just as there....not everyone has them.

If you water hunt....try not to shoot large potholes(roost areas) even though it is not illegal unless posted as a rest area or refuge.

Don't down wind someone in a field....Have backup spots if someone else gets there first,especially if it's not posted and permission is not required.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Even though you don't have to get permission, I think itis best to try and do so. Not always easy to get ahold of landowners but if you can, do your best to contact them first!!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

cflong,

It sounds like you already have an ethical hunting background. I think you will do just fine. As already mentioned, shooting the roosts and down-winding some one else's decoy spread - although legal - are certainly frowned upon. Let us know when you come up - maybe we could hook up some where.

Jim Heggeness


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Like they have said above, don't shoot the roost.

If you are going to hunt water, drive around about an hour after sunrise. Try and find ponds that have a bunch of ducks on it. This is a transition slough and not a roost slough. Hunt there the next morning. There will not be any ducks on it when you get there in the morning and they will filter in as the sun starts to rise before they go out to the fields to feed or stop there on their way back to the roost after they feed.

If you are driving around right at dark (at night) and see large amounts of waterfowl filtering into a pond, that is a roost and should be left alone. The other thing to keep in mind is if you get to a pond in the morning (pitch black) and you get out of your truck and you can hear tons (hundreds or thousands) of ducks and geese quacking on the pond, that is a roost and you should find another spot to hunt.

Have a backup plan if you get to your transition slough and someone else is hunting there. (I have hunted 2 weeks every year for 7 years and have never had this happen to me)

There are plenty of spots to hunt in ND..thousands and thousands of sloughs.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

PS - If you are set up to hunt in wheat fields scout for that instead. The only time we hunt the ponds is if we can't find geese and mallards feeding in the fields.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

The big factors IMO are avoiding crowding another party and landowner relationships as said previously. Although the land is not posted, find out who the landowner is and ask anyway it might lead to something better, but more importantly it is just common courtesy.

Do your homework ahead of time, purchase maps of the general area you plan to hunt and request a plots book online from the G&F department and if you have some extra money invest in a plat book or two.


----------



## cflong (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks guys.
Sounds like most of yall think the way I do. I wouldn't get downwind from someone, as a matter of fact I wouldn't even get in the field with them.
Interesting about the roosts - great info.
Our family owns land and we have now had bad experiences with a couple of people who I thought were good friends. I guess my main concern will be access - and making sure I hunt where I should be. Will most of this be on private with permission or public? Also, here in AR land is considered posted - signs or not. Sounds like it is different there.
Be glad to help a couple of you out hunting timber in AR, used to be great but times have changed.
Thanks and God bless,
Cflong


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the site. Access in North Dakota can be spotty in some areas. Please remember not everyone that posts "no hunting signs" is going to tell you no if you ask for permission. Some will, and some want you to come ask so they know who is on their property. I have had people tell me no and after a little visiting they have told me ok I will let you hunt today. The old gentleman I am speaking of has become a great friend. I look forward to visiting with him every year.

North Dakotans are the freindliest people in the nation, come on up hang out enjoy your stay, you will see what I mean.

Bob


----------



## In2Fowl (Feb 18, 2005)

CF,
From a non resident view point all these replies are great advice. It has been my experience that the residents of ND are the friendliest of all places I have ever hunted or visited. A little courtesy on your end goes a long way on the prairies and like they mention, if it's not posted it is leagal to hunt but take the time to find the land owner, it's the right thing to do.


----------

